# Picked these up at Home Depot



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought all the frame components at Home Depot. The orange and black is a HD bucket and lid. The pfs is aluminum and red oak with brass pins. My attempt at a SWOPFS.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I love the tube attachment


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Those are both great looking shooters. I had never thought of using 5 gallon buckets as plastic for slingshots. I really like the triple aluminum in the PFS! All in all, great job!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Success !!!! Nicely done.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like them. Nice pattern in that HDPE.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Great HDPE!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Both great looking shooters!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet work! Both shooters look great.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I am so jealous of you guys and your HDPE shooters, I have no patience to make the blank!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Gooood Deal!


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

Did you melt the bucket down into a mold to get the thickness you wanted, then cut and sanded to make the ss? That looks really cool, and seems like a great idea.
Roger


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Daddy-O said:


> Did you melt the bucket down into a mold to get the thickness you wanted, then cut and sanded to make the ss? That looks really cool, and seems like a great idea.
> Roger


Yep. Got some pic of the mold/press in my gallery. 
Thanks


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

nice work, the hdpe is one of the coolest i've seen!


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes great job, very nice looking SS


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Black and orange looks very scary love it


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

What did you use to cut the aluminum?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Narcaleptic sling shotter said:


> What did you use to cut the aluminum?


I used a coping saw and files to roughout then a drum sander on my drill press to finish. Here are my templates


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great hdpe!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW really nice slingshots
Cheers


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nicely done, and thanks for the templates!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

tradspirit said:


> Very nicely done, and thanks for the templates!


No prob! It just occurred to me that I used design ques from slings found here on the site. I don't want to step on any toes so if anyone has a problem I would be happy to remove them.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The mix of the hdpe looks awesome, two great shooters !


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Very great work


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice!

Dead Bunny Slingshots
Give the gift of chaos


----------

